# free WYSIWYG editor



## cnelson04 (Dec 29, 2003)

Guys you never failed me before pleas edon't start now. Here's the thing i want a WYSIWYG, a good one a VERY good, here are some feautures i would like.

Nice Interface
>>FREE<<
Preview of site
Some templates. (but it's ok if there are none.)
easy to save/open/find/publish files.


I've seached all over for a good free one, can't fine it yet......so please help me!!  thx!


----------



## cnelson04 (Dec 29, 2003)

guys none??? There has to be one. not even a trial one?? Please help.


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

Why cant you just learn html yourself and then get one of the many free html editors?


----------



## cnelson04 (Dec 29, 2003)

I know HTML, and the WYSIWYG editor is for my friend who is seting up a raceing website and doesn't have any time to learn and i'm alreadly workin on 2 projects, so i can't make it for him..


----------



## Gibble (Oct 10, 2001)

What about 1st Page 2000? I haven't used in several years, but it used to be good 

http://www.evrsoft.com/


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

plenty of links at Good Freeware Webpage Maker for ABSOLUTE Beginner


----------



## cnelson04 (Dec 29, 2003)

WTF?!? I download eversoft v. 2.0 and install and then, norton says it found a trojan and deleted it!! I thought the purpose of this site was to help keep those things out, not to give me sites to download them from! wtf!


----------



## Gibble (Oct 10, 2001)

cnelson04 said:


> WTF?!? I download eversoft v. 2.0 and install and then, norton says it found a trojan and deleted it!! I thought the purpose of this site was to help keep those things out, not to give me sites to download them from! wtf!


umm, my apologies, I didn't know, like I said, I haven't used the application in years...sorry.


----------



## southernlady (May 6, 2004)

When *I* downloaded 1st Page 2000 just this spring, I didn't get a trojan. I don't know what happened. So it is very unfair to blame the people at this site. We have no control over what a third party does. We recommended something in good faith. Sorry if it didn't work out. At least you were able to catch the trojan. Liz


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

WYSIWYG Web Builder 1.53


----------



## cnelson04 (Dec 29, 2003)

thakn you. i'm sorry i over reacted just you can never be too carefully. once again i'm sorry i over reacted!


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Maybe a bit of an over-reaction, but understandable. Just for your information, I downloaded that file from this URL:
http://infinity2.dnsprotect.com/~evrsoft/1stpage2.zip
I scanned it as soon as it finished and there was no sign of anything bad, malware or viruses. The one you got came from somewhere else, a mere co-incidence in timing.

It is actually a very nice program for free . It has levels going from Easy to Expert. Very good program. My thanks to *Gibble*.


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

a, very, little bit of searching will give you the answer.

there is one, and only one, script in the EvrSoft package that is called Six buttons from hell.izs which needs to be manually executed, or selected, and it will basically do the same as other little scripts that will do a perpetual loop of windows. You can cancel the action by using Ctrl+Alt+Del and Ending the task.

You can delete the file, and it'll never bother you again.

take a look at 
http://developers.evrsoft.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&postid=6270#post6270
and
Google search for "six buttons from hell"

The program was designed in 2000, and hasn't been updated since then, and this "trojan" only started to get caught by AV's because the functionality of the script *could* be used for malicious purposes.

This button is found in every version of 1st page, except for ones that someone has already gone and, deleted the file, and repackaged the download for re-download.


----------



## Gibble (Oct 10, 2001)

Thanks for the info Randy, like I said, I haven't used the program in years...probably since 2000! I just remembered it was quite good, and very similar to Allaire Homesite which wasn't free.


----------



## Gibble (Oct 10, 2001)

Elvandil said:


> Maybe a bit of an over-reaction, but understandable. Just for your information, I downloaded that file from this URL:
> http://infinity2.dnsprotect.com/~evrsoft/1stpage2.zip
> I scanned it as soon as it finished and there was no sign of anything bad, malware or viruses. The one you got came from somewhere else, a mere co-incidence in timing.
> 
> It is actually a very nice program for free . It has levels going from Easy to Expert. Very good program. My thanks to *Gibble*.


Glad it helped


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

*cnelson04*:
What was the name of the critter that your AV found?

I have a folder of "pranks" that I have saved over the years. They all end with a window that explains that they are pranks and that nothing bad really happened. But Norton routinely identifies them as viruses, even though I know they are not and have used them from time to time with no ill effects whatsoever.

There is such a thing as false alarms.


----------



## cnelson04 (Dec 29, 2003)

don't really rember but it was trojan maybe somthing like ''j.s trojan'' somthing like that.


----------



## BillC (May 29, 2003)

Here is a great, powerful, and yes free WYSIWYG editor called WebDwarf: http://virtualmechanics.com/products/dwarf/ I used it for a long time before upgrading to SiteSpinner. Give it a go.


----------



## parsec (Aug 20, 2004)

Netscape Composer isn't bad, no bells or whistles though.
It 's free-- comes with Netscape. 
Another that is simple and not expensive and is WYSIWYG-- Homestead.com
parsec


----------

